# Hilfe: Corsair H60/70 mit Staubfilter oder ohne ??



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

Hallo ...

wie schon im Titel beschrieben, möchte ich gerne eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu Staubfiltern haben ...

Mein Plan:
-ein Corsair H60/70 system, welches muss ich noch entscheiden zu kaufen und es am hinteren Lüfterplatz zu installieren !!
--> Nun ist die Frage ob es raus bzw. reinbläßt ?!

Reinblaßen: staut sich die Luft im inneren und Staub wird massig eingesogen, mit einem Staubfilter, so wie ich schonmal gehört habe, 
wird die Leistung des Radiators beeinträchtigt ?!? Außerdem müsste ich noch dazu einen 140mm Fan ins linke Seitenteil einbauen, um die warme Luft auch wieder 
raus zu transportieren (siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rausblaßen: entweder zieht der Radi die warme Luft von innen
 ... eine Idee wäre es auch ihn rauszublaßen und einen 140mm reinblaßen zu lassen, aber dazu bräuchte ich auch wieder nen staubfilter ?!

Ach ich weiß net weiter .. 
Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet !!

LG
O_Z


----------



## S!lent dob (24. März 2011)

Staubfilter würd ich generel lassen, dann lieber 1-2x im Jahr, oder eben nach Bedarf öfter, eine Reinigung vollziehen, der Proz wird schon ordentlich warm. Deine Konzeptzeichnung ist aber interresant, sollte funzen.
Habe bei mir ähnliches vor. In meinem Case kann ich unten reinblasen lassen und laß die H60 nach oben rausblasen (Konvektion etc pp).

Zur Not tät ich beides mal antesten und die Temps vergleichen.

So viel Staub sollte da aber auch nicht rein kommen, oder willst du den PC nie mehr anpacken??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Klar einen Staubfilter, den sollte man nur zwischendurch kontrollieren und bei Bedarf reinigen. Luft vorne rein und hinten raus. Auf dem Seitenlüfter verzichte lieber. Nur so wird es einen Luftstrom geben, bei dir wäre es kontraproduktiv


----------



## S!lent dob (24. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur so wird es einen Luftstrom geben, bei dir wäre es kontraproduktiv


 
Kannst du mir das erläutern? Das wäre nett, weil prinzipiel müste das einen schönen Luftzug geben von evtl sogar die Graka ein wenig profitiert, meiner Meinung nach.
Könnte mir max einen Hitzestau wg den insgesamt 3 reinbläsern vorstellen.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das erläutern? Das wäre nett, weil prinzipiel müste das einen schönen Luftzug geben von evtl sogar die Graka ein wenig profitiert, meiner Meinung nach.
> Könnte mir max einen Hitzestau wg den insgesamt 3 reinbläsern vorstellen.


 
... würde mich auch interessieren !!
auch auf meinen pc bezogen !?!


----------



## Dommerle (24. März 2011)

Ich würde auch den seitlichen Lüfter weglassen. Dafür gibt es einen einfachen Grund und der nennt sich Luftverwirbelungen.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den seitlichen Lüfter weglassen. Dafür gibt es einen einfachen Grund und der nennt sich Luftverwirbelungen.


 
... kommt drauf an welche Situation !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei 1) wäre er sicher hilfreich 
höchstens bei 2) könnte ich mir Probleme vorstellen ... aber es wiederspricht sich alles ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Zuerst würde die Grafikkarte kaum Kühlluft abbekommen wie auch das Netzteil, da beide Geräte die Luft ansaugen. Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich eines Seitenlüfters mit der Grafikkarte würde nur was bringen wenn der kühle Luft auf die Karte bläst. Auch würde kein richtiger Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse ziehen da die Luft ja abgelenkt wird. Auch das Board und RAM würden keinen Luftzug abbekommen bzw unzureichend.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zuerst würde die Grafikkarte kaum Kühlluft abbekommen wie auch das Netzteil, da beide Geräte die Luft ansaugen. Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich eines Seitenlüfters mit der Grafikkarte würde nur was bringen wenn der kühle Luft auf die Karte bläst. Auch würde kein richtiger Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse ziehen da die Luft ja abgelenkt wird. Auch das Board und RAM würden keinen Luftzug abbekommen bzw unzureichend.


 
bei welcher Situation denn jetzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Bei deiner ursprünglichen Idee. Was man auch beachten sollte sind die Drehzahlen der Lüfter, der von der CPU würde ja vom Board gesteuert werden in Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

ja, stimmt !!
und welche "genaue" Situation würdet ihr mir dann raten, bevor ich noch unfug mache  ??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Ein Lüfter in der Front zum ansaugen der Frischluft, und den anderen in der Rückwand zum ausblasen. Notfalls kann man den Seitenlüfter auch rein blasen lassen, wofür dann aber eine geringe Drehzahl ausreicht. Ich würde es vorerst ohne den Seitenlüfter machen, auch würde jeder eingesparter Lüfter die Lautheit des Systemes absenken. Was nicht dreht macht keinen Krach


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

also H60 rausblaßen lassen, was eigentlich meine frage war ??
vorne hab ich 2 fans, die rienblaßen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Das hatte ich gesehen mit den Lüftern in der Front, aber dort würde der untere aber reichen. Musst du letztlich mal durchprobieren wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln.


> also H60 rausblaßen lassen, was eigentlich meine frage war ??


Ich hatte es ja so in etwa erwähnt, nur dein Vorhaben mit der Grafik hat es wohl ein wenig untergehen lassen


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. März 2011)

ah, ok ... ich werde mal alles ausprobieren und mir die ergebnisse ansehen !!
wenn denn endlich das H60 verfügbar wäre ^^

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## simptrix (24. März 2011)

also ich lasse meine 2 lüfter vom h70 auch rausblasen und sieht mit temps und allem sehr gut aus


----------



## xeno75 (25. März 2011)

Corsair gibt ja eigentlich vor den Hydro Series Cooler einblasend zu verbauen - aber das würde ich nur machen, wenn du Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel hast. Ansonsten, vertrau dem Doktor


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. März 2011)

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit den Radiator der Hx0 in der Front direkt hinter einen einblasenden Lüfter zu verbauen?
Hab keine Ahnung wie lang die Schläuche sind und wie dein Aufbau in den 5,25-Schächten aussieht.

Damit hättest du gute Kühlleistung, da mit Frischluft versorgt, und nicht das Problem der Luftverwirbelungen im Heck.

Wenn das möglich ist, wäre es imo die eleganteste Lösung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (25. März 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit den Radiator der Hx0 in der Front direkt hinter einen einblasenden Lüfter zu verbauen?
> Hab keine Ahnung wie lang die Schläuche sind und wie dein Aufbau in den 5,25-Schächten aussieht.


 
Die Schläuche des HX0 sind schon kurz, aber dadurch, das die Schläuche am Radiator an der Seite platziert sind, kann ich sie gar nicht in die Laufwerkschächte einbauen ^^
Trotzdem ist das ne gute Idee 



> Corsair gibt ja eigentlich vor den Hydro Series Cooler einblasend zu verbauen - aber das würde ich nur machen, wenn du Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel hast



Ja, ich weiß aber bei meinem System ist das einfach nicht machbar ...



> Ansonsten, vertrau dem Doktor



Mach ich Cheffe 

LG


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (25. März 2011)

Ohne Staubfilter kühlt besser weil der Staubfülter zusätzlich isoliert und den Luftdurchsatz verringert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2011)

Ein dünner Filter reicht ja damit der grobe Staub draussen bleibt, und das macht sich wohl eher nicht bemerkbar wenn die Filter in der Front sind. Regelmässige Reinigung vorraus gesetzt. Ich würde lieber öfters den Filter reinigen anstatt den Raidator ausbauen zu müssen wegen der Reinigung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (25. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein dünner Filter reicht ja damit der grobe Staub draussen bleibt, und das macht sich wohl eher nicht bemerkbar wenn die Filter in der Front sind. Regelmässige Reinigung vorraus gesetzt. Ich würde lieber öfters den Filter reinigen anstatt den Raidator ausbauen zu müssen wegen der Reinigung.


 
... ganz deiner Meinung Doc :daumen

werde mal sehen, ich bestelle mir jetzt erstmal das h60,
wenns denn endlich mal verfügbar wäre und wenn die temps nicht "gut" sind, 
kommt der Lüfter in die Seite (mit Staubfilter grob) 
Ist zum H70 vom H60 aus eigentlich ein großer Unterschiede, ich mein nur der Radi ist größer und es sind 2 Fans vorinstalliert ?!?


----------



## S!lent dob (25. März 2011)

H60

H70

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo, aber ich habe gelesen das die H60 eine leicht verbesserte H50 sein soll. Was besser sein soll weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (26. März 2011)

Ich weiß, das der H60 als einer der ersten Produkte von Corsair das Corsair Link System besitzt, welches zur Überwachung von Komponenten gilt !!
Ein bisschen flacher ist der CPU-Aufsatz auch als der der H70 ... mehr fällt mir nicht ein !!


----------

